# adam morrison our pick?



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

i don't know much about this guy, but how tall is he? is he a 2 guard? i don know he scores around 30 ppg in college, which i would take any day over 20 ppg in highschool. it's gone from not even having to dominate in highschool, but be solid. i would think the only highschool kids who come out are the ones who score like 60 a game, get like 15 boards and like 7 blocks.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Adam Morrison is clone of Larry Bird. Height, game, color, most everything. With that being said, the cloning process hasn't been perfected. I would be wary of drafting yet ANOTHER small forward unless several of ours are moved.


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

caution...


be wary of passing over top prospects in the face of team need's ... we all know how that worked out in 1984


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

I think it would be a smart move to bring the kid in. He has good basketball IQ, is a clean cut kid, definetely doesn't need lectures about heart, would step in a be a leader on and off the court. Plus the kid can flat out play. 

Plus the wave of hype and posotive PR that is following him right now would come crashing down on us and we could definetly use that.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

I don't think Morrison is quick enough to defend either the SF or SG position at even an average level. He's got a nice offensive game, but his defense is pretty bad, even for college. Maybe he can learn. Maybe he just doesn't feel the need to exert the energy defensively yet. Who knows. 

As for the Larry Bird comparisons, I don't think it's even close. Bird averaged something like 30 pts, 13 rebounds, 7 assists, 4 steals and a couple blocks per game in college. Bird had an incredible feel for the game at both ends of the court. Adam Morrison has a great feel for the game at one end of the court. 

I can hear zagsfan coming to defend Adam already.

I think he's going to be a good player, but not worth a top 3 pick.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

I haven't seen Morrison play but my concern:

Is he more Bird or Szerbiak (or however you spell his name)?

Miles has proved himself the best player on the team as far as all-around game and we have him signed for a significant period of time. However, his contract is not so bad that he isn't tradeable.

More importantly, overall we have a glut of bodies wanting to play the SF position. Based on what I have read and know of Morrison I'd say that initially he'd back up Miles but that eventually he could become the starting SF. Ruben, energy man just isn't in the Blazers future I don't believe. Victor is smart but still has a ways to go to be more than a role player. Outlaw hasn't shown me anything that makes me want to keep him around.

Thus, to me, it seems that if we draft Morrison it sends a message to Miles that 'hey, you are no longer "the man"' but gets us a highly rated pick who has a very good chance of getting notable minutes early on and if he pans out, being the SF of our future.

Of course, the other question is what is the opportunity cost of taking Morrison, who do we give up and how would they fit with the Blazers future?

Personally I don't think the Blazers will trade before the trade deadline unless someone drops a very good deal at the door. I think there will likely be significant effort to make some trades pre-draft day to optimize their position and adjust the roster a bit based on the pick(s) they make.

Gramps...


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I think that calling anybody in the league a clone of Larry Bird is pure lunacy. How quickly people forget how good he was, or they are too young to know.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Adam Morrison has dominated against WAC competition. The best case scenario for Morrison is to be another Mike Miller or Wally type player. The most likely scenario is that he wont even be as good as those players I mentioned.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Adam Morrison has dominated against WAC competition. The best case scenario for Morrison is to be another Mike Miller or Wally type player. The most likely scenario is that he wont even be as good as those payers I mentioned.


To be fair, he dropped 43 on both Washington and Michigan State. 25 on Maryland. 27 on Virginia. Another 34 against Memphis. Solid teams. Many of them ranked. It's not like he's ONLY scoring against Portland State and St. Mary's. He can score on anybody. He just can't defend.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Almost everyone says this is a weak draft. As much as we might have plenty of small forwards none of them have been impressive enough to warrant being untradable or dubbed as a cornerstone player. And this really goes for every position. Zach is the closest thing we have to a player like that and even he is replacable. 

That being the case I think we should go with the best player available approach. If Morrison is available when we're picking and we think he's the best player we should take him. So if we're at the #2 spot I'd take Bargnani or Aldridge over him. But if we're 4th and those two guys are already taken I'd go with Morrison. It'll all come down to where the ping pong balls land.


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

SolidGuy3

do yourself a favor and check ur facts before posting....take a look at GU's schedule and how morri has done against some of the top teams in the nation

with adam on the defensive end it seems to be more about effort than ability....he is the ONLY option on offense for the zags and plays the ENTIRE game most nights, so he must find a way to rest alittle and ussually that is on the defensive end....GU plays alot of zone too as to help him rest and obviously when the situation calls for it

as for the wally comparisons...adam is a slight bit more fluid in his offensive moves, wally always seems so stagnate and rigid when he has the ball....

the main reason why adam will succeed and the most overlooked asset that he possesses is his MJ-like ultra competitive nature


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

tradetheo said:


> i don't know much about this guy...



Jeez, don't you read this forum? Try a search for "Morrison"


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Fork said:


> I don't think Morrison is quick enough to defend either the SF or SG position at even an average level. He's got a nice offensive game, but his defense is pretty bad, even for college. Maybe he can learn. Maybe he just doesn't feel the need to exert the energy defensively yet. Who knows.
> 
> As for the Larry Bird comparisons, I don't think it's even close. Bird averaged something like 30 pts, 13 rebounds, 7 assists, 4 steals and a couple blocks per game in college. Bird had an incredible feel for the game at both ends of the court. Adam Morrison has a great feel for the game at one end of the court.
> 
> ...


A good number of NBA prospects and players who are drafted every year don't have very good defense....

Defense wasn't an issue when Nash drafted Telfair or Webster...I don't understand why it would be an issue now, especially with Morrison's offense being much better than those two players I mentioned.....

and Morrison has slowly been picking up his defense...I don't think it will be much of a problem for him in the league...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Adam Morrison has dominated against WAC competition. The best case scenario for Morrison is to be another Mike Miller or Wally type player. The most likely scenario is that he wont even be as good as those players I mentioned.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> A good number of NBA prospects and players who are drafted every year don't have very good defense....


Very true. Many of the greatest players _never_ played good defense. Magic, Barkley, Bird, etc. I totally agree with ebott. If he's the best available when we draft, take him regardless of how many SFs we have. We sure could use his offense at this point.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> i would think the only highschool kids who come out are the ones who score like 60 a game, get like 15 boards and like 7 blocks


High school kids aren't coming out this year, no matter how good they are. The new age limit in the NBA is 20. Don't worry, I made the same mistake yesterday.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

we draft the most talented nba ready player we can , screw his position.

if i see another draft based on 'potential' im gonna lose it...


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

BlayZa said:


> we draft the most talented nba ready player we can , screw his position.
> 
> if i see another draft based on 'potential' im gonna lose it...


yep, me too. i want a college senior as our top pick. so sick of our team being a young team. need some age. plus college only helps.


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Adam Morrison has dominated against WAC competition. The best case scenario for Morrison is to be another Mike Miller or Wally type player. The most likely scenario is that he wont even be as good as those players I mentioned.


last time i checked, wac competition is better then highschool competion isn't it?


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Adam Morrison is a junior. He might or might not come out in this years draft. With that being said, he might stick around for another year at Gonzaga.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

tradetheo said:


> yep, me too. i want a college senior as our top pick. so sick of our team being a young team. need some age. plus college only helps.


The highest rated senior is at #8. If we do get a top 3 pick, Nash will probably trade down because we have too many holes for one player to fix. Man this draft stinks, this draft will probably be the worst in 20 to 30 years.


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Adam Morrison is a junior. He might or might not come out in this years draft. With that being said, he might stick around for another year at Gonzaga.


isn't gonzaga number 6 in the nation right now. i just wonder who u think we should use our pick on. since lebron,melo and dwade came out, every draft has been weak. no real big time guys except okafor


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> Miles has proved himself the best player on the team as far as all-around game and we have him signed for a significant period of time. However, his contract is not so bad that he isn't tradeable.
> 
> Gramps...



What?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

tradetheo said:


> last time i checked, wac competition is better then highschool competion isn't it?


Gonzaga plays in the WCC....


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

To be honest....since I have been reading Blazer message boards....and that would go back about 5 years.... not once has the draft been considered good. Every year people exclaim that "this year's draft class sucks!!!!" Even the draft with Lebron, Melo and Wade....people said, this draft sucks....it is only 4 deep and after that, everybody sucks. It is basically an excuse that covers the franchise for not getting a good player. Yet, every year, several good players are found, some in the lotto and some later on. The smart Gm's and scouts find the players....regardless of the "weak draft"....
Just my opinion. 
Prunetang


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

From what I hear, Morrison is a real *****. Attitude always seems to be an issue when we're talking about future Blazers, so I'm curious how many others know about his attitude and is it an issue for you?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Tince said:


> From what I hear, Morrison is a real *****. Attitude always seems to be an issue when we're talking about future Blazers, so I'm curious how many others know about his attitude and is it an issue for you?


I've personally met him and he is not an ***....He is definitely a different kind of guy and the most competitive person you will meet....but if he comes off as an *** it happens on the court....He also has a little bit of cockiness about him, but that isn't uncommon for any great player...Bird was one of the most cocky guys there was and he still is cocky when talking about himself in an interview...

Adam is a different kind of bird (no pun intended), but not something that would disrupt a team or anything like that....He would bring a different personality to our team and would bring out the best in some of our guys with his fiery nature....His attitude is the last thing you need to worry about....


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

BlayZa said:


> we draft the most talented nba ready player we can , screw his position.
> 
> if i see another draft based on 'potential' im gonna lose it...


There is no clear big talent in the top five so Portland might as well draft need. I want Andrea or Shelden.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Here is a great clip that shows Adam taking over in the game against Oklahoma St. and his game winning bank 3.....

http://video.cgi.cbsnews.com/vplayer/spln_play.pl?type=wmv&id=102684s


(P.S. you have to watch a 15 second preview of Big Momma's house before the footage)....


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

morrison is worth looking for 

I think if he is picked there would be a draft day deal (nash's norm) or right after the draft


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

i have no problem with a guy being a ahole on the court, as i am when i play. trash talking and confidence are totally what u should have if u are in the nba. some of the best players would trash talk. if that is what morrison does, and that helps him score 20 a night, then keep on doin it.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> I've personally met him and he is not an ***....He is definitely a different kind of guy and the most competitive person you will meet....but if he comes off as an *** it happens on the court....He also has a little bit of cockiness about him, but that isn't uncommon for any great player...Bird was one of the most cocky guys there was and he still is cocky when talking about himself in an interview...
> 
> Adam is a different kind of bird (no pun intended), but not something that would disrupt a team or anything like that....He would bring a different personality to our team and would bring out the best in some of our guys with his fiery nature....His attitude is the last thing you need to worry about....


I've heard from three people that have came into contact with Morrison that he wasn't the nicest guy. One was a basketball player who played against him, and that doesn't bother me a bit since you usually don't like your opponents. The other two people have had encounter(s) with him on campus, and didn't have anything good to say. Portland fans, Nash, and Nate have commented about having guys on this team that are part of the community, and someone with an above-the-world attitude wouldn't fit that mold. 

I know it's not the biggest deal, I'm just surprised nobody else has brought it up. As you mentioned Zags fan, I should be way more concerned with other aspects of Morrison in terms of picking him Top 5...and I am.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Well than make me your 4th person who has met him.....and I say he's not a bad guy.....

His character has never been an issue that has caused him any trouble with the law or the NCAA, so I doubt that if he came to Portland he would get into trouble...


He may not be the nicest guy in the world (he's not rude either) but neither is a good portion of the NBA....(you should see how some of the Blazers act behind the scenes).....This is the NBA not Pleasantville.....


He's a warrior, who cares more about winning than anything else.....that is somebody we need on this team to show some of the other young guys some heart..


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Don't you guys have enough wings yet?

Webster
The Russians
Dixon
Miles
Patterson
Outlaw

I guess you're a hard team to draft for as you have so many young players. Some consolidation is surely in order.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Don't you guys have enough wings yet?
> 
> Webster
> The Russians
> ...


Look for some of those guys to go....

namely Outlaw and Patterson....

and even Miles could be gone as well....He is our most tradeable asset IMO...


----------



## For Three! Rip City! (Nov 11, 2003)

Tince said:


> I've heard from three people that have came into contact with Morrison that he wasn't the nicest guy. One was a basketball player who played against him, and that doesn't bother me a bit since you usually don't like your opponents. The other two people have had encounter(s) with him on campus, and didn't have anything good to say. Portland fans, Nash, and Nate have commented about having guys on this team that are part of the community, and someone with an above-the-world attitude wouldn't fit that mold.
> 
> I know it's not the biggest deal, I'm just surprised nobody else has brought it up. As you mentioned Zags fan, I should be way more concerned with other aspects of Morrison in terms of picking him Top 5...and I am.


Ironically I have read countless articles and first hand accounts of Larry Bird being a jerk as well. That comes from players and fans. I couldn't count the number of times Larry wouldn't sign an autograph for a fan (which apparently even happens to this day). The great ones all have enormous egos. My feeling on athletes is that they entertain us with their special gifts. I really don't want to hear them talk and I certainlty don't want their autographs. What I want is someone who will stay out of trouble and make me glad that "they" are on my favorite team vs the other side. If Morrison has that kind of intensity on the court I wouldn't hesitate to welcome him to the Blazers. With that said, I'm not looking to take the next Zerbiac or Mke Miller with the no 1 overall pick. I am really getting sick and tired of the dumb high school kid. Hopefully we'll pick up someone with a couple of years of college under his belt. Or at least a couple of years experience over seas.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

I think the Sonics are going to challenge for a top 3 pick. WIthout Ray, they are horrible. This team has no bench, no PG, no PF, no C. This team just sucks. Ray & Rashard are the only good players. Everyone else is hit or miss. No one plays defense. The FO is conceding the season by starting Vladimir (****ing horrible move) & playing 2 19 yr olds at center. 

Personally I think it would be funny if you guys pass Seattle in the division. It's really comical how the front office ****ed this team up the past offseason. I bet Ray is regretting not signing with the Clippers, that's how bad this team is. 

& anyone on here that complains about your young talent, look at the Sonics "future". Nick Collison, Robert Swift, Luke Ridnour, Johan Petro, Damien Wilkins....12-42 FG shooting tonight. Our future looks very ugly.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

myELFboy....what about Evans?
I have watched a few Sonic's games this year and really liked the way Evans played. I honestly, think he could break out and be a real low post threat if he was given the chance. Obviously you know a bit more about the Sonics than I do, so what do you think about Evans? 
Hopefully I made sense there as I have had one too many Martinis tonight.

Prunetang


----------



## ThereIsNoTry (Oct 23, 2005)

I go to the Gonzaga basketball camp every year with my HS basketball team. Its very hard, 3-4 games a day with practices from the Zag coaches. But a lot of the games are reffed by the Zag players. Morrison was a sad sight to see, he didn't go down the courts, he just leaned against the wall. I mean it probably was boring but he could at least pretend.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Big-time JERK. Great player. Very immature off the court. Coaches have to baby him...high maintenence. Will drink anyone under the table...like a freakin' fish. Great player. Risky pick for other reasons. Jury is out.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Don't you guys have enough wings yet?
> 
> Webster
> The Russians
> ...


The NBA has two basic rules every NBA GM should follow:
1. Don't trade big for small
2. Don't draft based on need.

Just because we have 7 swing men that may or may not ever be any good doesn't mean we should pass on the best player available. The same goes for every other position. Just because we have Zach doesn't mean we should pass on a power forward if he's the best guy available. We shouldn't pass on a potentially great point guard just because we've got Telfair.

You use the draft to get the best talent you can. Then you make trades to try and even out your team. Trying to use the draft to even out your team is a losing strategy.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

Prunetang said:


> myELFboy....what about Evans?
> I have watched a few Sonic's games this year and really liked the way Evans played. I honestly, think he could break out and be a real low post threat if he was given the chance. Obviously you know a bit more about the Sonics than I do, so what do you think about Evans?
> Hopefully I made sense there as I have had one too many Martinis tonight.
> 
> Prunetang


Evans is one of my favorite Sonics. He's not the most talented, his jumpshot makes you cringe, but he works hard to improve in those areas. His FT shooting has improved, he still plays with great heart, & brings tons of energy on the floor. He's not the smartest player, but you can depend on him to play his hardest, & I really respect that. 

Sometimes his scoring hurts the team more than it helps.....i.e., in the PHX game earlier this season, he had 21 pts, yet the Sonics were blown out by 28. Most games that he scores 10+, the Sonics lose (not that it is all his fault, the Sonic defense is atrocious). He has a tendency of breaking up the offensive rhythm, as does Flip Murray. I'll take Reggie over Flip anyday though. Also he doesn't tend to rotate on defense. He's so concerned about grabbing a defensive rebound that he'll leave a guy open on the perimeter. But really, those are the only negative things I can say about Reggie. & now we have cold-hearted Vladimir starting at PF....blech :nonono: .

It's heartbreaking because Hill pulls Reggie out of the starting lineup when he's having career highs. The Sonics biggest strength has been offensive rebounding....besides scoring, offensive rebounding has been their forte, & taking Reggie out is basically committing "offensive rebounding suicide". 

Vladimir has to be one of my least favorite Sonics....he doesn't play with "heart", he won't scrap for the loose ball, his defense is suspect, & he complains to the media about EVERYTHING. First it was the contract {$42 mil (up to $50 mil with incentives)} wasn't enough for this a__hole, & he's lucky to get full MLE this year w/ the way he's playing currently. Then it was the lack of PT under Weiss. I don't blame Weiss, Vlad was playing horribly, what was he supposed to do, keep him out there even if he hurts the team more than he helps? sheesh. Then after Weiss is fired, Vlad rejoices to the media, saying Weiss was the reason they played unmotivated. Even if it was true, that's extremely rude & unnecessary to say after a long time Sonic assistant is fired because his team couldn't step up & play for the guy that they WANTED to replace Nate......BTW, he insulted Weiss after he learned from Hill that he would be a starter..... . 

Anyways, I kind of went off in this, but the team is just damn frustrating. Nick & Luke have lost all confidence. Vlad is in his own world. Ray & Rashard are carrying this team every night, & now without Ray, it's only Rashard. This team is unathletic & cannot stop a chair from scoring. It's very pathetic. I don't even think Nate could help this team; the way Wally put this team together, it's destined for the basement.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

It's alright. I always like it when you "go off". It gives us a glimpse at another team's struggles and helps us juxtapose our own position against that of the Sonics. Sonics still have a better record than us, and you seem to have better players....but it seems like the team if suffering from a lack of identity and lack of heart. 

Prunetang


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

TP3 said:


> Big-time JERK. Great player. Very immature off the court. Coaches have to baby him...high maintenence. Will drink anyone under the table...like a freakin' fish. Great player. Risky pick for other reasons. Jury is out.


You have no clue what your talking about...


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Well than make me your 4th person who has met him.....and I say he's not a bad guy.....


Now I can say I know 3 people with negative things to say about him, and another who says the opposite. You and the guy who played against him are clearly the most bias people of the group, so I don't know how much weight to put into it. You really don't have to post how great of a guy he is (at least not for me) because I'm not going to believe it. If he's half the player you make him out to be, he'll be a 10 time all-star, so hopefully you're right.

I noticed someone made a comparison that Larry Bird was a jerk, and I also heard numerous stories along those lines. Personally, I'm ok with having jerks on my favorite team, but some people are not. The only reason I pointed out multiple people telling me they've met him first hand and had a bad impression of him were for those types of people who really want great guys on and off the court that will be a part of the community. Its doubtful Morrison would be one of those guys (off the court), but if he's going to be Larry Bird on the court, he can be Dennis Rodman off the court for all I care.


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

listen to yourselves.....jesus!...bickering over whether this kid is a big enough jerk to justify not taking him, despite him being the best player in the nation

has the portland media infested you guys this badly?!?!

i am sick of this.....its one thing if the guy was being constantly arrested and in serious trouble, but the guy is not and apparently is a questionable draft choice for some of you due to his non-choir boy nature


----------



## For Three! Rip City! (Nov 11, 2003)

While I essentially agree with you I think it is understandable that many people/blazer fans are unusually sensitive to the idea of bringing in the next Rasheed Wallace type of attitude. The national media has (really unfairly), decided to make this organization the poster child for dysfunctional behavior and even Canzano acknowledges that they still rehash really, really old news regarding the character of our team. It really has been an embarrasment to the city of Portland and the State of Oregon for that matter.

With that said I'm a firm believer in not making decision today based on mistakes made in the past. I wince every time someone says we "can't trade our young talent because we might end up with another Jermaine O'Neil situation". You have to make decision based on what you know today. Just because (gasp!), Morrison might be a bit immature (what is he 21 years old?), doesn't mean he would be a bad addition to the Blazers. 

I work a lot with the disabled and one common trait I can point out is that people who have their minds wrapped up in problems instead of growing and experiencing life tend to be immature in relation to people who are of the same age group (who have not had the distractions). Athletes and really, really smart people (like many Dr's), have been so focused on their unusual talents that they tend to be a bit immature for their age. To make matters worst, many of these people (well maybe not the disabled), are also profoundly coddled by society. Fortunately, most of them catch up once they have more life experience. Or not in "Rasheed Wallace's case".


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

isn't it kind of bad for someone who has diabetes to drink alcohol, especially 'like a fish'?

I would think that morrison would know thats not usually considered kosher.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

riehldeal said:


> listen to yourselves.....jesus!...bickering over whether this kid is a big enough jerk to justify not taking him, despite him being the best player in the nation


You're right...Portland should pass on Morrison for the _right_ reasons--that he's more likely to be something between Wally Sczerbiak and Luke Jackson than Larry Bird.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

riehldeal said:


> caution...
> 
> 
> be wary of passing over top prospects in the face of team need's ... we all know how that worked out in 1984


Worked out fine.

Porter and co. would not have done as well with Jordan instead of Drexler leading them.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> Worked out fine.
> 
> Porter and co. would not have done as well with Jordan instead of Drexler leading them.


Portland would have had both.


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

wow 

so you are actually sayin that passin on jordan was good???

i have nutin else to say to that, i will let others


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> isn't it kind of bad for someone who has diabetes to drink alcohol, especially 'like a fish'?
> 
> I would think that morrison would know thats not usually considered kosher.


The great thing about the internet is that any random fool can get on here and say anything...

and this is a perfect example...



Trust me Morrison doesn't drink at all, in fact he likes to make fun of a lot of the liquored up fans who come to the games to root against him....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Minstrel said:


> You're right...Portland should pass on Morrison for the _right_ reasons--that he's more likely to be something between Wally Sczerbiak and Luke Jackson than Larry Bird.


Keep telling yourself that...


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

> The great thing about the internet is that any random fool can get on here and say anything


Seems like the pot is calling the kettle black.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Todd said:


> Seems like the pot is calling the kettle black.


and vice versa...


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> The great thing about the internet is that any random fool can get on here and say anything...
> 
> and this is a perfect example...





Todd said:


> Seems like the pot is calling the kettle black.


Actually, I read it as the pot observing that it, itself, is black.

barfo


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

barfo said:


> Actually, I read it as the pot observing that it, itself, is black.
> 
> barfo


Aren't we all black in big scheme of things?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Keep telling yourself that...


 This really means everything to you, how successful a complete stranger is.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Minstrel said:


> This really means everything to you, how successful a complete stranger is.


He's not a complete stranger....I've met him before and talked to him a couple different times...Derek Raivio the point guard is a family friend of mine and I've gone up to several games and hung out with a couple of the players....


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Thankfully you guys didn't take that Jordan guy... talk about ego problems. :biggrin:


----------

